# What happened to English? (Part 2) With musical undertones



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Captain Beeflat, Sir, in the course of your rant about the misuse of the English Language, you have made several spelling mistakes, in just one particular thread. You will have to type in 7 sharps to get past me :lol: :roll: The words listed are as you have incorrectly spelt them.

You have spelt â€˜peurileâ€™ incorrectly. Look it up.
You have spelt â€˜shakespereâ€™ incorrectly. Look it up.
You have spelt â€˜typicallâ€™ incorrectly. Look it up.
You have spelt agression incorrectly. Look it up.
You have spelt â€˜grammerâ€™ incorrectly. Look it up.
You have used the word â€˜shewâ€™ â€" an archaic word. What are you trying to prove?
You have spelt â€˜primevallâ€™ incorrectly. Look it up.
You have spelt â€˜tatooedâ€™ incorrectly. Look it up.
You have spelt â€˜indicaterâ€™ incorrectly. Look it up.

There are also grammatical and punctuation errors in your posts.

In the words of Ozzy Osbourne â€˜sxxx txx fxxx uxâ€™

In the words of Otis Redding â€˜Try a Little Tendernessâ€™

Joe


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Nuff sed


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Excrement! :lol: OOPS Sorry I'm rubbish at spelling too, I ment Excellent [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

BRILLIANT!

beef-flaps...oops another mistake, beeflat, practice what you preach :lol:


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

I blame Jade.

celebrity dont you know


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

" Sink mi, Mi boat sits in yonder harbour" The Scarlet Pimpernel.
Talking of boats is he still at the boat show.


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

TT cool...Without doubt you are right; but I do try...Christ knows that I am far from perfect....it is simply the almost deliberate sloppyness (spelling?) which mildly irritates me  
Seven sharps eh........C# major or A#/Bb minor...look it up.


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

Joe...Should have mentioned perhaps that I am grateful for your corrections...we all, especially I, make mistakes. Your post was constructive, as opposed to those who predictably sneer & seem unable to contribute anything constructive, or indeed, of any interest.
Using the word "shew" was honestly not "trying to prove anything"; I was taught at school to use this spelling to differentiate the verb from the noun. .....Fallen into disuse as you point out....but still accurate.
Again, my thanks....my spelling is indeed dreadful.
Also, I am wondering if a bell rings on my 100th posting.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Captain Beeflat said:


> Joe...Should have mentioned perhaps that I am grateful for your corrections...we all, especially I, make mistakes. Your post was constructive, as opposed to those who predictably sneer & seem unable to contribute anything constructive, or indeed, of any interest.
> Using the word "shew" was honestly not "trying to prove anything"; I was taught at school to use this spelling to differentiate the verb from the noun. .....Fallen into disuse as you point out....but still accurate.
> Again, my thanks....my spelling is indeed dreadful.
> Also, I am wondering if a bell rings on my 100th posting.


Your grammar isn't wonderful either. You could at least try and understand the concept of an aposiopesis... It's a particular form of ellipsis.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Captain Beeflat said:


> TT cool...Without doubt you are right; but I do try...Christ knows that I am far from perfect....it is simply the almost deliberate sloppyness (spelling?) which mildly irritates me
> Seven sharps eh........C# major or A#/Bb minor...look it up.


Good evening

'sloppyness' should be sloppiness; tut tut my good man 

A#/Bb is the relative minor to C#major, so depends what mood you are in. :roll: I suppose.

Joe


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

Joe. What is a minor third and a diminished seventh between friends? Enharmony perhaps.  
Lewis.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

[.Using the word "shew" was honestly not "trying to prove anything"; I was taught at school to use this spelling to differentiate the verb from the noun.

Who was your English teacher? Geoffrey Chaucer?


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Talking about being unconstructive and sneering, I learnÂ´t from the best i.e. you incase you donÂ´t realise who I am talking about


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

spain said:


> Talking about being unconstructive and sneering, I learnÂ´t from the best i.e. you incase you donÂ´t realise who I am talking about


I can't understand what you're saying, let alone who you are talking about! :lol:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

:lol: :lol:

It was aimed at Captain beeflaps, if you could actually read and had gone through the thread you would have realised that 

Anyway, you can talk, I still donÂ´t know what "and "thing youÂ´re talking about and IÂ´ve asked about three times :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

spain said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> It was aimed at Captain beeflaps, if you could actually read and had gone through the thread you would have realised that
> 
> Anyway, you can talk, I still donÂ´t know what "and "thing youÂ´re talking about and IÂ´ve asked about three times :roll:


...and I've explained. The apostrophe.


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

Spain...If, as you say, it was aimed at me; you missed. Keep taking the tablets. :roll:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

IÂ´ll keep trying captain


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Hey Jampott, how the hell did you notice my apostrophe is more slanted than yours? Talk about eagle eyes


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

spain said:


> Hey Jampott, how the hell did you notice my apostrophe is more slanted than yours? Talk about eagle eyes


I'd say its pretty obvious, to be honest - but as you don't read your own posts, its hardly surprising that you haven't noticed. :roll:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

I wouldnÂ´t notice if I did read them  but even so, itÂ´s such a slight thing........


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

spain said:


> I wouldnÂ´t notice if I did read them  but even so, itÂ´s such a slight thing........


Another person who needs help with the use of the aposiopesis...

I still don't think its slight - it totally changes the spacing of the words.


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Well IÂ´m not sure what that is but my apocopation is ok at least, and I think that my syntax isnÂ´t too bad either.


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

Jampott. You are, of course, quite correct in your comments.
However, as this thread has a relatively minor (sorry  ) musical theme, the row of dots is appropriate in the sense that music is all about suspense and resolution, & that, to some degree, is implied in the row of dots.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Captain Beeflat said:


> Jampott. You are, of course, quite correct in your comments.
> However, as this thread has a relatively minor (sorry  ) musical theme, the row of dots is appropriate in the sense that music is all about suspense and resolution, & that, to some degree, is implied in the row of dots.


True, but even dots have their own rules. 3 is all you need. :-*


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

It is always possible that some need more dots than others. Everyone's needs differ.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Captain Beeflat said:


> It is always possible that some need more dots than others. Everyone's needs differ.


I like 4


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Captain Beeflat said:


> Jampott. You are, of course, quite correct in your comments.
> However, as this thread has a relatively minor (sorry  ) musical theme, the row of dots is appropriate in the sense that music is all about suspense and resolution, & that, to some degree, is implied in the row of dots.


& STOP USING THE AMPERSAND!!

It's only for where it is part of a company name, if space is very limited, as part of a logo , computer languages, and in some academic and legal references.

:roll:


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

Simply shorthand; or perhaps that should read shorth& :-*


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Captain Beeflat said:


> Simply shorthand; or perhaps that should read shorth& :-*


Well you started wasting bandwidth with this nonsense about people using TXT speak and not using correct spelling, punctuation etc. I think we can now confidently say "Dear Pot, Yours Sincerely, Kettle"


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Captain Beeflat said:


> Simply shorthand; or perhaps that should read shorth& :-*


Don't be such a [email protected] :lol:


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

Clearly, irony is wasted on you. 
Also, it is bad manners to SHOUT.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Captain Beeflat said:
> 
> 
> > Simply shorthand; or perhaps that should read shorth& :-*
> ...


Kewl. 8)


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes, full marks jampott. At least, you understood.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Captain Beeflat said:


> Clearly, irony is wasted on you.
> Also, it is bad manners to SHOUT.


I love irony. Which bit was ironic?


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

>I love irony. Which bit was ironic?

I think he meant me ...

(PS) Dear Mr Beeflap - I love irony as well. The irony ov sum1 picking wholes in other peeples' spilling and granma using the same fcked-up spilling & granma is spectacular to behold!


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

I probably chose the wrong car in not realising that so many were owned by self acclaimed cretins.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Captain Beeflat said:


> I probably chose the wrong car in not realising that so many were owned by self acclaimed cretins.


I agree ... that's why I sold my TT

 

(PS. The adjective "self-acclaimed" is redundant. Cretinism is a congenital condition of severely stunted physical and mental growth. Because it is an involuntary medical condition it cannot be "self-acclaimed". Please try and keep up.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Captain Beeflat said:


> I probably chose the wrong car in not realising that so many were owned by self acclaimed cretins.


Ha, Ha, got you now funny man. I'm from Cumbria, not Crete!!


----------

